# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder > سوال: برنامه با پسوند pkg

## ali 3694

می شه با C++‎ Builder بزنامه با پسوند pkg درست کرد.
کلا نمی دونم چه جوری فایل pkg. درست کنم؟
لطفا راهنمایم کنید
(روی گوشی هایی که سیستم عامل لینوکس دارن اجرا میشه
مثل موتورولا سری 60)

----------

